# wie istalliere ich gcc



## Hippe (3. August 2004)

hi leute ich habe mir einen vServer zugelegt und bin dabei psyBNC zu installieren.
und da kommt immer wenn ich make menuconfig ausfüren will:

Initializing Menu-Configuration
 Running Conversion Tool for older psyBNC Data.
make: gcc: Command not found
make: *** [menuconfig] Error 127

und das heist ja das der gcc nicht istalliert ist oder. wie installiere ich den unter Suse. Yast geht nicht  da sagt er immer 

-bash: yast: command not found

wer nett wenn mir jemand unter die arme greifen kann..


----------



## RedWing (3. August 2004)

Also ich weiß nicht was ein vServer ist, aber wenn du root Rechte besitzt
 sollte yast zu starten kein Problem sein ...
Wenn du keine Root Rechte besitzt, findest du  hier was du suchst:

Nach dem Download kannst du es dann mit:

```
rpm -i --prefix /dein/homeverz/dein/gccInstallationsVerz gcc.rpm
```
installieren..

Danach darfst du natürlich nicht vergessen die PATH Variable zum gcc bin Verzeichniss 
zu setzen.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Hippe (3. August 2004)

welche version soll ich nehmen ich weiß nur das ich Suse habe aber nicht welche version und wie mache ich das....

bin  bitte rücksicht nehmen... bin gerade am lernen mit linux

und ich bin root. aber yast geht nicht. ich wähle mich mit root ein


----------



## KristophS (3. August 2004)

Also bitte.
Du downloadest du oben angebene rpm und installierst mit einem 1 Zeiler.
Um den Path anzupassen steht dir dein Freund und Helfer Google.de bereit.
Oben genannte Formulieren uebrnommen und in Google eingetippt und promt hunderte Ergebnisse bekommen.

Wenn du "grade am Linux" lernen bist ,empfehle ich dir ersteinmal ein Home LInux aufzusetzen und dich damit auseinander zusetzen.
Im Webserver Forum gibt es einige Threads zu diesem Thema ,die wirklich lesenswerst sind (ausser du bist Millionaer etc.)

»Ab  zu den Google Ergebnissen

Kenne mich nicht mit Suse aus ,doch probiere mal Yast ,ich weiß nicht wie die Korrekte Schreibweise ist..


----------



## RedWing (3. August 2004)

Antrag an Post von Kristoph:

Schau bitte mit 
ls /sbin/yast 
nach ob die Datei enthalten ist, wenn ja dann  steht dir yast zur Verfügung nur deine Pathvariable ist nicht auf das 
entsprechende Verz gesetzt. Du kannst yast dann mit 
/sbin/yast 
starten oder du setzt zusätzlich noch zu deinen obigen Vorhaben die Pathvariable auf dieses. Um diese zu setzen kannst du ja wieder Kristophs Instruktionen folgen...
Falls du nicht weißt für was die PATH Variable gut ist kann man das auch bei google oder bei einer andren Suchmaschine(das musste mal gesagt sein ) in Erfahrung bringen.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Hippe (3. August 2004)

jo ich weis ich hatte mal eine richtigen root server und da gin auch yast aber bei einen vserver weis ich das nicht und mit deinen befehl bekomme ich nur eine Fehler meldung 

ls: /sbin/yast: No such file or directory


----------



## RedWing (3. August 2004)

Also auf gut deutsch gesagt es funktioniert gar nix...

Das kann ich mir dann nur noch erklären das es deine PATH Variable überhaupt nicht gibt bzw diese
nicht gesetzt ist....
Bitte setze sie mit dem Befehl export auf die wichtigsten Verzeichnisse /usr/bin /sbin /usr/sbin usw...
Ein : gibt den Trenner für die verschiedenen Verzeihcnisse an...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## JohannesR (4. August 2004)

```
echo $PATH
```
Die Ausgabe bitte mal posten.


----------



## Hippe (5. August 2004)

/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/root/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/bin:/usr/games


----------



## RedWing (5. August 2004)

Dann scheint es dein yast wirklich nicht zu geben.
Wenn du es zusätzlich zum gcc noch installieren möchtest verweise ich dich auch
hier auf folgende Seite:

http://rpmseek.com/

Diese könnte einer deiner besten Freunde werden. 

Alternativen:

rpmfind 
Und weitere package Search Engines...

Wie dus installieren kannst ist ja weiter oben beschrieben...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Hippe (6. August 2004)

hi em ich habe unter /lib/YaST/  gefunden aber da ist eine datei drin namens "SuSEconfig.functions" aber ich kann die nicht ausfüren. ./

da bekomme ich immer -bash: ./SuSEconfig.functiions: No such file or directory


und unter /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-suse-linux/3.3/     in den ordner sind 2 datein drin cc1 und specs      gibt es auch  haber warum funktioniertes nicht.


----------

